# equinoccio autumnal



## bigdummy

Quisiera escribir "encuentro comunitario del equinoccio autumnal" en un volante que estoy haciendo. También quería saber si la parte que escribo en letras grandes (que equivale a equinoccio autumnal) va a lucir extraña si resulta que es en el caso genitivo, y si es que si, que me sugeran otra manera de escribirlo.

Bardzo dzienkuje.


----------



## polaco

bardzo dziękuję

El equinoccio atumnal = równonoc jesienna
encuentro comunitario = wspólne spotkanie? (eso es primero lo que llega a mi cabeza) 
puede ser simplemente "spotkanie" o deberías determinarlo, pero de otra manera, por ejemplo:

encuentro del grupo A = spotkanie grupy A

porque no se dice "wspólne spotkanie" en polaco (sueña extraño)

"Wspólne spotkanie z okazji równonocy jesiennej" - esta frase sueña MUY raro

Está muy tarde aquí y yo no tengo ni idea. Puedes precisar ¿qué tipo de encuentro es ese?

Saludos


----------



## Thomas1

Para mi wspólne spotkanie sueño normalmente, un poco formal pero es normal, lo he oído muchas veces.

Polaco, creo que en unos países el equinoccio atumnal es celebrado, esto no es el caso en Poloña pero la frase en el contexto apropriado sueña OK. Y lo tenemos dentro tres semanas entoces la frase como esta puede utilizarse.


Saludos,
Tom


----------



## njumi

Thomas1 said:


> Para mi wspólne spotkanie suena normalmente, un poco formal pero es normal, lo he oído muchas veces.
> 
> Polaco, creo que en unos países el equinoccio autumnal es celebrado, esto no es el caso en Polonia pero la frase en el contexto apropriado suena OK. Y lo tendremos dentro de tres semanas entoces podremos utilizar esta frase. la frase como esta puede utilizarse.
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> Tom



Unas pequeñísimas correcciones. Puede ser que no son correctas .

soñar = śnić, sonar = brzmieć

Saludos


----------



## bigdummy

"Wspólne spotkanie z okazji równonocy jesiennej" [/quote]


gracias polaco, entonces ¿esta frase les suena mal a los otros también? ¿o es que solo suena rara porque se trata de una celebración del equinoccio?


----------



## njumi

Para mi no hay nada mal en esta frase. A mi me suena perfecta.


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola BigDummy:

No es que la frase dicha sea gramaticalmente incorrecta, sólo que es por acá —como ya dijo Thomas1— no tenemos costumbre de celebrar ese tal “equinoccio autumnal” (al menos que yo sepa), por lo que la frase entera suena bastante rara, eso sí. 
Yo personalmente, al ver esta frase, pensaría que se trata de un encuentro de alguna secta .


----------



## Gochna

Hola,

totalmente de acuerdo con .Jordi. La frase suena bien, solo "equinoccio autumnal" te hace pensar en cosas raras 

Suerte.


----------



## bigdummy

gracias mil a todos

pues entonces, suene como suene, asi lo voy a escribir....
que puedo decir somos raros, pero orgullosamente

dziękuję


----------



## Thomas1

La frase suena normalmente para mi, pero yo sabía que unos países celebraban equinoccio autumnal y me parece que será la misma para los persones que lo saben tambien. 

Tom

PS: gracias por los correciones, njumi.


----------

